# Canon RF-S 22mm f/2 STM is coming alongside the EOS R50 [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 17, 2022)

We have partial confirmation that Canon plans to bring one of the most popular and highly-regarded EF-M lenses to the RF mount. We are told that Canon will be announcing an RF-S 22mm f/2 STM alongside the rumored Canon EOS R50. We expect these announcements to come in the first quarter of 2023. The optical

See full article...


----------



## Abbuzze (Nov 17, 2022)

Greatly simplified formula: 
EF-M lens uses RF mount = EF-M MSRP * 1.3


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 17, 2022)

Abbuzze said:


> Greatly simplified formula:
> EF-M lens uses RF mount = EF-M MSRP * 1.3


+ stupid long delays quoting "shortages" (Canon is milking their customers with their current RF-S cameras and lenses to max).


----------



## bf (Nov 17, 2022)

In a year: rf-s mount is partially discontinued in rumorsland, Kangaroo mountains, and Niko beach!


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 17, 2022)

Abbuzze said:


> Greatly simplified formula:
> EF-M lens uses RF mount = EF-M MSRP * 1.3


I fear, your formula is right. Let's hope - but not believe - that the 1.x factor will be smaller


----------



## Tom W (Nov 17, 2022)

I like that - setting up the M lenses in RF mount. At least the really popular ones. 
Which, since there aren't that many, is probably most of them.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 17, 2022)

I won't buy this lens. I would buy an 11-22 zoom.


----------



## chasingrealness (Nov 17, 2022)

This is promising. What I would love to see is that Sigma 16mm f/1.4 ported over to RF mount. If only Canon weren’t blockading third parties.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 17, 2022)

chasingrealness said:


> This is promising. What I would love to see is that Sigma 16mm f/1.4 ported over to RF mount. If only Canon weren’t blockading third parties.


Wont be surprised to find Sigma joining Tamron in making Z mount lenses(looking at recent rumours) instead of wasting their time and money on RF mount. 








Sigma Netherlands claims that "a number" of mirrorless lenses for Nikon Z-mount will "probably" be released in 2023 - Nikon Rumors


Rumors about Sigma starting to produce mirrorless lenses for Nikon Z- mount have been floating around for a while. Even Sigma’s CEO kind of confirmed the rumors in an interview last year. A few days ago a reader sent me an email from Sigma Netherlands where the company’s representative confirmed...




nikonrumors.com


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 17, 2022)

I previous said that the RF16 f/2.8 is already tiny, but I never had it side-by-side with the EF-M 22mm before:


I wonder how much it will grow in its new RS-S embodiment.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 17, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> I previous said that the RF16 f/2.8 is already tiny, but I never had it side-by-side with the EF-M 22mm before:
> View attachment 206440
> 
> I wonder how much it will grow in its new RS-S embodiment.


Obviously you're comparing a FF lens with an APS-C lens. The EF-M lens does not need to grow much, except right at the mount side.


----------



## Blorp (Nov 17, 2022)

Tom W said:


> I like that - setting up the M lenses in RF mount. At least the really popular ones.
> Which, since there aren't that many, is probably most of them.


They should include the popular ones from other manufacturers, like the 1.4 Sigmas.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 17, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> Wont be surprised to find Sigma joining Tamron in making Z mount lenses(looking at recent rumours) instead of wasting their time and money on RF mount.


Yes, it's only the second most popular FF MILC mount today, and quite likely will become the most popular MILC mount as APS-C EOS R bodies gain prominence. Why should any 3rd party lens maker want to make lenses for a very popular mount? That's why none of them ever made lenses for the EF mount, either. Oh, wait....


----------



## nunataks (Nov 17, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, it's only the second most popular FF MILC mount today, and quite likely will become the most popular MILC mount as APS-C EOS R bodies gain prominence. Why should any 3rd party lens maker want to make lenses for a very popular mount? That's why none of them ever made lenses for the EF mount, either. Oh, wait....



Because Canon won't let them.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 17, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Obviously you're comparing a FF lens with an APS-C lens. The EF-M lens does not need to grow much, except right at the mount side.
> 
> View attachment 206444


Which raises the question of why the 11-22 zoom is taking so long.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 17, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Obviously you're comparing a FF lens with an APS-C lens. The EF-M lens does not need to grow much, except right at the mount side.
> 
> View attachment 206444


With the taper on the existing RF-S lenses, it looks like it will be just the taper, then the control/focus ring and that's it for the 22mm. I wonder if the taper is going to be a similar style thing for RF-S as the outer diameter is for EF-M.


----------



## BakaBokeh (Nov 17, 2022)

This is one of my favorite combos. M50+EF-M 2mm f2. So small and light weight but with really nice images. I hope they improve it like they've done with full frame RF, instead of just porting it over. Make it f1.8 or something.


----------



## pzyber (Nov 17, 2022)

I wonder if it will look like the image that circulated in may this year. I would prefer metal mount as on the EF-M but plastic would reduce the weight I guess.
My favorite lens for the m-system, sharp and nice already at f/2. I will most likely get the RF-S version, if it uses the same optical formula and a small camera is released like rumored.


----------



## dlee13 (Nov 17, 2022)

This lens should be a must for RF-S. The closest Fuji has is a 27mm f/2.8 and although I’d say it’s sharper, it’s also slower. Canon did a great job making this lens so would be waste if it wasn’t brought over to RF.


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 17, 2022)

EF-M 1.4 32 please! At least my copy is much better compared to (my copy) of the EF-M 2. 22.


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 17, 2022)

Just need the EF-m 11-22m now to round off the wide angle focal range for APS-C sensors
Still waiting for a pancake for full frame though.


----------



## Czardoom (Nov 17, 2022)

Abbuzze said:


> Greatly simplified formula:
> EF-M lens uses RF mount = EF-M MSRP * 1.3


Funny how your formula doesn't work, so far (no going to try and predict the future).

EF-M 18-45mm $299.99
RF-S 18-45mm $299.99
EF-M 18-150mm $499.99
RF-S 18-150mm $499.99


----------



## Czardoom (Nov 17, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> + stupid long delays quoting "shortages" (Canon is milking their customers with their current RF-S cameras and lenses to max).


"Shortages" are real unless you are living under a rock.

Prices for the new RF-S lenses are exactly the same as their EF-M counterparts. The R7 seems fairly priced (or even low-priced) for the specs, as is the R10. If that's "milking" than we should be glad they are "milking". It's OK to be biased against Canon, but try not to be so obvious.


----------



## shadow (Nov 18, 2022)

chasingrealness said:


> This is promising. What I would love to see is that Sigma 16mm f/1.4 ported over to RF mount. If only Canon weren’t blockading third parties.


I mention on another thread, Sigma answered me, no RF plans now at all due to the Canon legal problem with another 3rd party lens mfgr, but could maybe change someday, it's up to Canon they said they would immediately if allowed.

I really like my 22mm pancake for the M50. It's $179. everywhere now. I bet the RF will be $300. If you like really wide angle check out the Sony 11mm f/1.8.


----------



## Abbuzze (Nov 18, 2022)

Czardoom said:


> Funny how your formula doesn't work, so far (no going to try and predict the future).
> 
> EF-M 18-45mm $299.99
> RF-S 18-45mm $299.99
> ...




There is no EF-M 18-45mm - the original EF-M lens is 15-45mm. Canon simplified this lens for RF-S (removed some glass) and increased the price. 

And in €-country it looks like this:

EF-M *15*-45mm 299€
RF-S 18-45mm 349€ (Simplified version)
EF-M 18-150mm 499€
RF-S 18-150mm 569€


You're right, the price increase is only 15% - with partially reduced performance for the customer and for 5-year-old constructions. 

If you then compare the kit lens with Nikon, it gets really sad. 

DX 16-50mm f/3.5-6.3 VR - €379 

The RF-S 18-45 F4.5-63 is not really an attractive package.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Nov 18, 2022)

Bob Howland said:


> Which raises the question of why the 11-22 zoom is taking so long.


I would rather have a 10-18.
Oh and Plus 1 for not writing "begs the question"


----------



## ashmadux (Nov 18, 2022)

The re-housing of M lenses. I wonder how they will spin this 'innovation'.
Honestly it's not a bad this for the terrible RFS lineup. 

Not sure i can trust canon again with small mirrorless, but we will see. Looking at my 3 M bodies and they are like .."nah, we are good".


----------



## ashmadux (Nov 18, 2022)

Abbuzze said:


> There is no EF-M 18-45mm - the original EF-M lens is 15-45mm. Canon simplified this lens for RF-S (removed some glass) and increased the price.
> 
> And in €-country it looks like this:
> 
> ...



Because it's a trash lens. 

We will see if they reduce the quality of all the quality of the rest of the EFM lineup they will re-house...oops, i meant (cough) introduce. I can honestly see it happening.

Otherwise, it's been rough go for lenses that are not an L.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Nov 18, 2022)

I just said adios to my Canon R7, but I am excited to see this lens hit the market. Hopefully one day we will get an APS-C RF mount camera that doesn't have a garbage mechanical shutter or super slow sensor readout speeds. I'll get one again once they resolve this. But the R7 was just not the camera I was hoping for.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 18, 2022)

LSXPhotog said:


> I just said adios to my Canon R7, but I am excited to see this lens hit the market. Hopefully one day we will get an APS-C RF mount camera that doesn't have a garbage mechanical shutter or super slow sensor readout speeds. I'll get one again once they resolve this. But the R7 was just not the camera I was hoping for.


I think....I think that Canon's APS-C mirrorless strategy has been...curious? 

This is a photography site, right? Perhaps it will all come into focus, for me at least...soon!

What is your state of Fuji ownership these days?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 18, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> What is your state of Fuji ownership these days?


Fuji has about 5% of the (digital) camera market.


----------



## Czardoom (Nov 19, 2022)

Abbuzze said:


> There is no EF-M 18-45mm - the original EF-M lens is 15-45mm. Canon simplified this lens for RF-S (removed some glass) and increased the price.
> 
> And in €-country it looks like this:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the correction. Yes, my bad, no EF-M 18-45mm. Sorry to hear that the prices are not the same as they are here in the USA.


----------



## Czardoom (Nov 19, 2022)

Bob Howland said:


> Which raises the question of why the 11-22 zoom is taking so long.


And just how many lenses do you think Canon can make in a year? I swear, the number of comments from forum menbers about lenses that have not been released make me think that some people would have been happier had Canon waited until 2024 or 2025 before releasing any R cameras. That would have given them time to make all the RF and RF-S lenses in advance. But, of course trhat would have been completely stupid. So people will just have to understand that they have to wait and not be like 7 year old crybabies.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 19, 2022)

Czardoom said:


> And just how many lenses do you think Canon can make in a year?


Canon says they will introduce 8 new lenses per year, they are up to 7 in 2022. So my answer to that question would be ‘Fewer than Canon marketing says they can’.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 19, 2022)

Czardoom said:


> And just how many lenses do you think Canon can make in a year? I swear, the number of comments from forum menbers about lenses that have not been released make me think that some people would have been happier had Canon waited until 2024 or 2025 before releasing any R cameras. That would have given them time to make all the RF and RF-S lenses in advance. But, of course trhat would have been completely stupid. So people will just have to understand that they have to wait and not be like 7 year old crybabies.


Changing a mount on an existing lens has to be much cheaper, easier and faster than engineering a new lens from scratch. Maybe everybody, including me, is overestimating how many M-series lenses will be remounted.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 19, 2022)

Bob Howland said:


> Changing a mount on an existing lens has to be much cheaper, easier and faster than engineering a new lens from scratch. Maybe everybody, including me, is overestimating how many M-series lenses will be remounted.


In various interviews the past years Canon has strongly implied that there's only a single lens design team, which will only work on a single design at a time. If that's true, it makes a lot of sense to take the wide angle EF-M designs and 'rehouse' them.

Looking at the RF16mm and RF24mm, I do wonder how many RF-S lenses are truly _needed_. The use of software based corrections seem to take a lot of weight and cost away from full frame capable designs. Unless Canon execs get irritated by online numbskulls stating "The R7 has only 2 lenses available". I can sympathize with that sentiment


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Nov 19, 2022)

The 22mm is a great lens but was already struggling on the 32MP sensor.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 19, 2022)

blackcoffee17 said:


> The 22mm is a great lens but was already struggling on the 32MP sensor.


I’m sorry you are having difficulty taking good pictures with your M22/2 on your M6II. I’m certainly not having any problems.

You do have the M6II and M22, right? I’m sure you aren’t just parroting stuff you saw on YouTube.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 19, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I’m sorry you are having difficulty taking good pictures with your M22/2 on your M6II. I’m certainly not having any problems. [...]


I wouldn't say I'm having problems with it, but the pictures from the EF-M 22mm show a big difference between being processed with DPP4+DLO or DxO PL and with Adobe tools. DPP4 and DxO do a great job, Adobe tools give a more muddy result.

And I'm spoilt by being able to compare it with the EF-M 32mm which looks sharp in every RAW processor, even the Adobe one


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Nov 19, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I’m sorry you are having difficulty taking good pictures with your M22/2 on your M6II. I’m certainly not having any problems.
> 
> You do have the M6II and M22, right? I’m sure you aren’t just parroting stuff you saw on YouTube.



Why you always so defensive and sarcastic?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 19, 2022)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Why you always so defensive and sarcastic?


Why you always post silly claims and refuse to substantiate them?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 19, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> I wouldn't say I'm having problems with it, but the pictures from the EF-M 22mm show a big difference between being processed with DPP4+DLO or DxO PL and with Adobe tools. DPP4 and DxO do a great job, Adobe tools give a more muddy result.


Odd. I wouldn’t have noticed since I use DxO PL for RAW conversions (unless forced to use DPP, with a camera not yet supported by DxO).


----------



## ashmadux (Nov 19, 2022)

Hmm...this thread has me tempted to try out the 22 on the m62. Oddly enough, I just dont think i've ever tried it.

SO far, with this THIRD m62 (thx canon, argh), my 11-22 & sigma 30 are really doing a bang up job. I used to adapt the 35 IS until i got the sigma, that worked great as well. The sigma 30 on the M50 hasnt been great, images are soft 

Unfortunately, on my M(1), the 11-22 is very blah..sharpness just seems reduced. Very good on the m50 as though.
I've spent the last 1.5 years (yup) tossing these lenses and the M around, and its been an interesting journey to say the least. That said, the lack of IBIS for the primes is just brutal.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Nov 20, 2022)

Czardoom said:


> And just how many lenses do you think Canon can make in a year? I swear, the number of comments from forum menbers about lenses that have not been released make me think that some people would have been happier had Canon waited until 2024 or 2025 before releasing any R cameras. That would have given them time to make all the RF and RF-S lenses in advance. But, of course trhat would have been completely stupid. So people will just have to understand that they have to wait and not be like 7 year old crybabies.



Talking about the number of lenses, how can a company like Sigma release so many lenses in a year for multiple mounts while Canon only releases 1 or two a year? Genuine question but for me seems like Sigma and Tamron are releasing new lenses at a much faster pace. And they are smaller companies.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 20, 2022)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Talking about the number of lenses, how can a company like Sigma release so many lenses in a year for multiple mounts while Canon only releases 1 or two a year? Genuine question but for me seems like Sigma and Tamron are releasing new lenses at a much faster pace. And they are smaller companies.


Looking at https://www.sigma-global.com/en/news/ Sigma introduced 6 lenses this year, including CINE lenses.


----------



## brent1395 (Nov 21, 2022)

It'll be interesting to watch Canon release lenses and cameras they've already released and hope that we buy lenses and cameras that we've already bought.


----------



## Blorp (Nov 22, 2022)

brent1395 said:


> It'll be interesting to watch Canon release lenses and cameras they've already released and hope that we buy lenses and cameras that we've already bought.


I they fix what's wrong with the M6 II (IS failing and showing a blurred line in photos, interlaced artifacts with higher shutter speeds in e-shutter, bad servo AF, extremely loud shutter and shutter shock resulting in soft images on IS lenses) I'll do it.


----------



## jam05 (Nov 22, 2022)

chasingrealness said:


> This is promising. What I would love to see is that Sigma 16mm f/1.4 ported over to RF mount. If only Canon weren’t blockading third parties.


Canon actually does not want to end its M6 Mk 2 sales. Even their refurbished unit is still holding at $679. Only briefly did it drop to $549. The Sigma 16mm is the most popular and sold lens to pair with the M series. Even during this Black Friday period Canon has not reduced the M6 mk 2 refurbished price. Its their cash cow. And they have no replacement at the time. Not at 32.pmp


----------



## jam05 (Nov 22, 2022)

Blorp said:


> I they fix what's wrong with the M6 II (IS failing and showing a blurred line in photos, interlaced artifacts with higher shutter speeds in e-shutter, bad servo AF, extremely loud shutter and shutter shock resulting in soft images on IS lenses) I'll do it.


That camera is a hot seller. Been waiting for a $500 Canon refurbished unit or a Black Friday deal. It doesnt seam to be happening. Canon is holding on to the M6 mk 2 sales for dear life. The Sigma 16mm keeps those sale going without Canon lifting a finger on lenses.


----------



## jam05 (Nov 22, 2022)

Not exactly gonna replace that Sigma 16mm f1.4. And if the R50 doesn't have 32.5mp it would only replace the M50. Leaving Canon to still lean on their M6 mk II sales. Canon's current Black Friday sales is minus any price reduction of the refurbished M6 mk II. A good indicator that its replacement is a long ways off. Refurbished units offer very good Canon waranties.


----------

